# c88 prints in purple instead of grey



## rickcaspari (Oct 25, 2006)

I have been having color control problems with my c88 with sub ink.I'm using Printshop 20 and everything that I print out that is supposed to be grey has a purple hue to it.I cannot get any shade of grey to print properly.I've adjusted my color controls till I'm blue in the face.Do I need some sort of color correction software? If so ,what should I use?Any help would be appreciated as I am very new to this t shirt printing business.Thanks in advance.Rick.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I need a little more info. What ink ? and are you usinga Icc profile.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Do some searching for sublimation. I've seen posts that recommend changing the RGB settings + or - 5 to balance the color shift in dye sub printing. I think the other fix is changing the ICC profile. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t9280.html


----------



## rickcaspari (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm using texas orignal graphic ink using the Printshop print settings.What are RGB's?Please forgive me,I'm very new to this printing thing.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

rickcaspari said:


> I'm using texas orignal graphic ink using the Printshop print settings.What are RGB's?Please forgive me,I'm very new to this printing thing.


RGB is Red, Blue, Green. Your monitor uses RGB to display colors. 
Your printer will convert these colors into the number of inks your printer has. The printer is expecting Epson ink when it is making the conversion, but the ink you are using has different color properties. Look through all the advanced tabs/selections in your print dialog box(s). I don't do PC or printshop, I can't help you. 

Search for 'color shift dye sub' and find out what others have done to balance the color for dye sub printing.

Does your supplier of ink have ICC profiles? (search the forum to learn what an ICC profile is) That would affect the color conversion for that set of ink.

(Do make sure that your nozzles are all working with a nozzle check from the epson print utility. You will need to run this test before your print runs. A clogged nozzle with shift the color even after you get the balance correct)


----------



## rickcaspari (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks John,
I went thru the advanced settings and adjusted settings all over.While I was able to lower the amount of purple hue,I still had a lavender hue to anything grey.I'll contact TOG to see what they tell me and I'll let you guys know in case someone else has this problem.Thanks again.RICK.


----------



## Greg Hamrick (Jan 25, 2007)

Did you convert your artwork into greyscale? If so, did you tell your printer to print only black so your other colors don't over-print. That may be your tones of purple.


.


----------



## rickcaspari (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah I did the print in grey scale thing and it printed my greys perfectly.This is fine as long as I only need black and white printing but add color and I get the purple tone back.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

The hardest part about this issue is that there is color in your greys in your image. You would have to remove the color from those greys to print properly. I use Photoshop on a Mac, so I can't help with how to do that.


----------

